# Changing things up...Old School Memphis Pr0n Anyone?



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a 2005 Lincoln LS V8 and I'm currently running AudioControl OEM integration (LC6i and Three.1) and a Memphis 16-MC1300D (Big Belle) for my entire setup...75x2 on Focal 136K seperates in the kicks, 115x2 on Critical Mass MB82's, and 600x1 on 2-12" Ascendant Audio Avalanche D2's.

...And it's all about to change...










The AudioControl LC6i and Three.1 will be replaced with a Eclipse CD8454 and two JL Audio CL-RLC's (one to control the subs, one to control the rear fill, running off of the fixed output of the deck)...this leaves the high/mid/low preouts available for full tuning of the 3-way up front. The Memphis Big Belle is going bye-bye in favor of 6-Memphis MC amps. 



(2) 16-MC300's
-Critical Mass MB82's in front doors, 230x2 @ 2ohms
-a/d/s PX tweeters and Scan-speak 10F in rear doors, passive, 150x2 

(2) 16-MC3004's
-a/d/s PX tweeters in A-Pillars, active, bridged, 230x2 @ 4
-Scan-Speak 10F in A-Pillars, active, bridged, 230x2 @ 4 

(2) 16-MC1500D's
-?????? 

Still trying to decide what I am doing with the substage. I am thinking about running each Avalanche 12" on one 1500D @ 4ohms...should be about 1000w per which is more than enough power for the AVA's. I have 3 AVA's so if I can find a 4th, I might end up running 2 on each 1500D in another 80inches designed 4th order.



The theme of this build is going to be "headroom"



Thoughts?


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel old. I dont see these as oldschool. The class a/b amps of that line were pretty decent. I owned a few.


----------

